
How a Pediatrician Became a Detective - rmason
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/09/opinion/sunday/flint-water-pediatrician-detective.html
======
rmason
Dr. Mona is an amazingly courageous individual. I live an hour West of Flint
and watched the whole thing go down in the state's capital of Lansing.

Dr. Mona was mocked by the state. The state's two major universities were
silent. It must have felt like the weight of the world was sitting on her
shoulders but she didn't buckle, in fact she became more outspoken.

But quietly at her alma mater of Michigan State one of her mentors convinced
MSU's then leader, Lou Anna Simon, to provide the resources to look into her
claims. When Dr. Simon called a press conference to support Dr. Mona's claims
the dam broke and within days everyone acknowledged she'd been right all
along.

As for Lou Anna Simon, well the Dr. Nassar sex abuse scandal broke and she was
forced to resign. Dr. Mona's star however has risen and I think she should be
included in a future version of the book profiles in courage.

